

A Postmortem of Failed Products - nickm12
http://losingfight.com/blog/2013/12/03/a-postmortem-of-failed-products/

======
kartikkumar
A really candid view to the travails of making a product a "success".

I think the following quote sums up pretty much everything:

> OK, how about this: most of my failures seem to be marketing failures. This
> includes misjudging if there is a market for a product or how big that
> market even is.

Perhaps the point in all of this is that it's almost all a clear case of
technology-push as opposed to market-pull. Your chances are a whole lot better
when you've got the product-market fit sorted. It's almost always more
difficult than the technical side of things when it comes to success at the
end game.

------
teddyh
Choice quote:

> I got a call from Developer Relations saying they didn’t allow “that kind of
> app” in the store.

------
iliaznk
That made me really sad.

~~~
dalke
Odd. It made me ... content, is perhaps the closest word. It's hard to make a
product. I've had several attempts of mine fail, while I make a living as a
consultant. In fact, I wouldn't say that I've had a success yet. So it's nice
to hear someone else talk about the ongoing difficulties in software product
development, rather than only from the occasional software successes.

~~~
iliaznk
You're right. Negative experience is valuable as well. I mysefl is now in a
somewhat similar situation: I convinced my wife and my friends to try to
implement a web-service I had in mind with a small working prototype. They
agreed to suppor me financially and I quit my day job and took a year for now
to finish it and have at least beta version running.

I should say that I feel really grateful and really appreciate this
opportunity and what my friends are doing for me.

~~~
janlukacs
What did you build?

~~~
iliaznk
It's not working yet, sorry.

